

Ask HN: Non-Technical (Internship) Opportunities - cosmie

Hey HNers!<p>I'm currently a Junior getting a business degree in statistics, operations, and information management. I'm looking for internship opportunities for this coming summer, and hope you can help!<p>I love tech stuff; I spend more time than I care to admit lurking through HN, among other places. <i>But</i>, coding isn't really my thing. I've dabbled in several languages before and taken a few CS classes, but it's not what I enjoy doing all day. So I've been trying to find <i>non-technical</i> internship opportunities in awesome tech companies, and I'm coming up short.<p>I have (work) experience in supply chain, business strategy development, digital marketing (Adwords and LinkedIn campaigns), and webpage optimization (basic HTML/CSS/Javascript, content funnels, A/B testing, etc).<p>If anyone is interested in more information, you can find my email on my profile or let me know in the comments. If anyone can point me in the right direction to find suitable roles, or provide advice on what to even be looking for, that'd be awesome too!
======
jimbobob
Where are you located?

Your background sounds very similar to mine and I now work in Advertising
Operations, which was a job I did not know existed when I was in school.
Working in Marketing or Data Science in a startup might also be an option for
you. Have you looked into those fields?

Feel free to email me if you would like to discuss further. eric (dot) rygh
(at) gmail.

~~~
cosmie
> _Where are you located?_

For the intents of an internship, I'm geographically unconstrained anywhere
within the States. Exploring is part of the fun! However, I'm currently
located in the Greater NYC area for a 6-month supply chain co-op/internship
ending in June, and go to school in Tennessee.

> _Your background sounds very similar to mine and I now work in Advertising
> Operations, which was a job I did not know existed when I was in school._

That looks like an amazing field! It has the perfect mix of tech and business
to satisfy both sweet tooths!

> _Working in Marketing or Data Science in a startup might also be an option
> for you. Have you looked into those fields?_

That was a driving factor of posting here, actually. Although the recent glut
of data mining courses online marginalizes the worth of any particular
statistical skills I have, having a solid grounding in business operations
allows my insight to make up for the deficiency.

------
tectonic
Do you enjoy A/B testing and website optimization and want to keep working on
that sort of growth hacking?

